# Comment supprimer de mon bureau icône disque



## croquettenoire (26 Octobre 2011)

bonjour
je vais tenter d'être claire
j'avais mis l'icône du disque dur sur mon bureau
maintenant je souhaite l'enlever
mais impossible de trouver comment faire:rose:

novice, mon premier mac, alors désolée si la question vous semble vraiment idiote:rose:

merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------

j'ai trouvé
grace à la liste des sujets ressemblants
alors que je n'avais pas trouvé avant

désolée
merci:rose:


----------



## neotof (26 Octobre 2011)

Aller dans les préférences du finder, onglet général et décocher afficher ces éléments.


----------

